
The secret of making money online: David Heinemeier Hansson - niyazpk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY
======
mhartl
This link is much better, because you can see the slides in parallel with the
talk:

[http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08/david-heinemeier-
hans...](http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08/david-heinemeier-hansson-at-
startup-school-08)

~~~
vlad
Speaking of which, what's new with Omnisio since Google acquired them? It
seems like Google shut down the service to new sign ups for many years now,
similar to what they did with GrandCentral, and likewise with Etherpad.

~~~
litewulf
GrandCentral was reborn as Google Voice, so I hope similar things will happen
with Omnisio. I imagine Etherpad is simply being folded into the Google Wave
team proper though.

------
davidw
We've seen this before (two years ago). The secret? "Sell something".

~~~
gaius
I thought it was "start a cult".

------
richardburton
I think we still need a number of people having a go at random ideas without
any clear revenue streams (e.g. Twitter). However, there are so many people
who are working on niche-facebooks, socially aggregated widgets and crackpot
venture-driven gimmicks who would be better off trying to build a small,
_profitable_ business that actually contributes to the economy.

------
petercooper
If you prefer just the audio (and in better quality than this, I think) then
check out the 37signals podcast: <http://37signals.com/podcast> \- It makes
for great listening and this presentation is the latest episode.

------
Technophilis
I would have loved to see the slides instead of David's body language.

------
axod
_A_ way to make money online. There are many viable ways.

~~~
mhartl
He addresses this issue right at the start of the talk.

------
xal
Definitely David's best. And he had a lot of great talks in the past.

------
fjabre
Never gets old..

~~~
megamark16
You know, my first thought was like davidw's, that we've seen this before. But
you're so right, he is a very energetic speaker, funny, and the message is
well supported and presented. It's just a great talk and one that has really
stuck with me since I first saw it.

 _"You don't need to be an f'ing genius to make any of this work..."_

